# New moderator: Cavan Allen



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Please join me in welcoming *Cavan Allen* as a new moderator of this forum. Cavan has proven his expertise and willingness to help and will make a fine moderator.

Congrats Cavan!


----------

